# Por qué no funciona este circuito de timbre ding dong con 555.



## CO7vy (May 20, 2015)

Colegas hace tiempo que sigo este maravilloso foro, pero pocas veces me decido a preguntar ya que mis conocimientos de electrónica son limitados, pero he presentado problemas con un circuito que pretendo implementar, con un 555 como timbre ding dong, cuando lo monto en un simulador se quema el 555. Y en la proto board no me da tonos. Si alguien puede ayudarme le agradecería. ...



Disculpen no puse el circuito lo agrego ahora.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2015)

Desconecta la resistencia de 150Ω y verifica que el 555 (Pata 3) oscila al presionar el pulsador


----------



## miguelus (May 20, 2015)

Buenas noches.

Hay un Diodo que viene de la alimentación, el Cátodo está conectado al Pin 7 del 555. El Pin 7 del 555 es el Colector de un Transistor interno, este Transistor es un "Open Colector". Si el Colector lo conectas a VCC por medio de un Diodo, cuando el transistor esté conduciendo circulará mucha corriente por la unión Colector-Emisor y la consecuencia es que se romperá el CI.

Revisa el diseño original de ese circuito, no parece que esté correctamente diseñado 

Sal U2


----------



## dantonio (May 20, 2015)

Te sugiero comparar tu diagrama con este otro.
Saludos.


----------



## CO7vy (May 21, 2015)

Gracias a los tres, miguelus este circuito lo copie de uno que aparece en este sitio http://8085projects.info/time-integrated-electronic-doorbell-without-audio-transformer.html pero realmente no funciona, voy a probar otras variante y les comento.



realmente o que me preocupa es que este diagrama aparece en varios sitios, sólo le puse uno, no me explico como pueden asegurar que funciona, YO REALMENTE NO LOGRO QUE TRABAJE, si le pongo al simulador que el componente sea indestructible entonces si funciona, sera que mi simu
lador anda mal o realmente estos circuitos no funcionan.



Dantonio el que me propones tiene dos 555 y es más complejo no se si alguno me puede proponer algún circuito que pueda sonar parecido a un timbre con transistores o con un 555, es que realmente no existe tienda de componentes donde vivo y los componentes los saco de cacharros en desuso.


----------



## miguelus (May 21, 2015)

Buenas tardes CO7v.

Cuando intentamos hacer algo que hemos visto por Internet, es conveniente atenernos lo más fielmente posible al circuito original, si no respetemos este principio básico, lo más normal es que fracasemos en el intento de que algo nos funcione 

Si te fijas, en el esquema que aparece en el enlace de tu último Post, hay una diferencia con el esquema que has posteado en el primer Post....


 


Si te fijas, el Diodo D2 su Cátodo está conectado en la unión de R2-R3, esto sería correcto, pero en tu primer Post, el Diodo está conectado al Pin 7 del 555, esto es del todo incorrecto y fatal para el 555 
El Ánodo también está incorrectamente cableado.

Intenta corregir estos errores y nos cuentas como te va.

Sal U2


----------



## CO7vy (May 27, 2015)

Gracias a los que me respondieron, el caso es que el simulador no se porque no me acepta la bocina de 8 ohm, tengo que ponerle de 32 o más para que no explote el 555. Lo del diodo fue un error del circuito que vi en interne no el que publique sino otro, ya todo ok, el tono no es exactamente un ding dong pero se le parece, gracias nuevamente y como les dije si alguien me propone otro circuito con gusto lo experimentare.


----------

